# 裝了 KDE, 再裝 ibus-cangjie, 仍不能輸入倉頡

## midnite

裝好了 KDE, 再 emerge ibus-cangjie, 因為 ibus-cangjie 需要 libcangjie, emerge 時也自動安裝了。

Emerge 後，跟著輸入 ibus-setup 指令, 彈出了設定視窗，taskbar 也多了個鍵盤符號，按鍵盤符號可以選『倉頡』或『速成』，但選了後，鍵盤符號仍然沒有變成倉頡符號，打字也只是顯示英文，而非倉頡碼或中文字。

不好意思，因為電腦在公司，明天補回截圖。

請問有沒有大大，在 KDE 上用 ibus 輸入倉頡？

謝謝！

----------

## midnite

當初找 Gentoo 的倉頡 package, 找到了這個: https://packages.gentoo.org/categories/app-i18n

```
ibus-cangjie    The IBus engine for users of the Cangjie and Quick input methods

...

libcangjie    The library implementing the Cangjie input method
```

我 emerge 了 ibus-cangjie, 我認為, libcangjie 也應該自動 emerge 了, 因為:

```
sl33k ~ # emerge --search libcangjie

[ Results for search key : libcangjie ]

Searching...

*  app-i18n/libcangjie

      Latest version available: 1.3

      Latest version installed: 1.3

      Size of files: 562 KiB

      Homepage:      http://cangjians.github.io

      Description:   The library implementing the Cangjie input method

      License:       LGPL-3+

[ Applications found : 1 ]
```

和

```
sl33k ~ # emerge libcangjie

 * Last emerge --sync was 34d 21h 20m 8s ago.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 config files in '/etc/portage' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-i18n/libcangjie-1.3

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.
```

這裡說 libcangjie 是 Re-emerge.

然後, 這是 emerge ibus-cangjie 的訊息:

```
 * Messages for package app-i18n/ibus-1.5.11:

 * To use ibus, you should:

 * 1. Get input engines from sunrise overlay.

 * Run "emerge -s ibus-" in your favorite terminal

 * for a list of packages we already have.

 * 

 * 2. Setup ibus:

 * $ ibus-setup

 * 

 * 3. Set the following in your user startup scripts

 * such as .xinitrc, .xsession or .xprofile:

 * 

 * export XMODIFIERS="@im=ibus"

 * export GTK_IM_MODULE="ibus"

 * export QT_IM_MODULE="xim"

 * ibus-daemon -d -x

 * 

 * (Note: Above message is only printed the first time package is

 * installed. Please look at /usr/share/doc/ibus-1.5.11/README.gentoo*

 * for future reference)
```

我不知道甚麼是 sunrise overlay ???   :Rolling Eyes: 

當我執行 ibus-setup, IBus Preferences 視窗彈出:

http://i67.tinypic.com/vfz9n6.png

然後, 當我按 Chinese-Cangjie 的 Preferences, 視窗沒有反應, 但背後有一些 Error 訊息   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  :

http://i67.tinypic.com/155065t.png

Taskbar 上, 也多了一個 [地球+鍵盤] 符號, 按一下可以選擇 Cangjie 或 Qiuck, 但選擇了之後, [地球+鍵盤] 符號也沒有改變成 [倉頡] 或 [速成], 鍵盤打字也只是英文。

http://i65.tinypic.com/1235bow.png

右邊的 jp 是因為我用的是 [英文+日文] 鍵盤 (Shift 的符號位置跟美式鍵盤有一點不同), 按一下 jp 可以轉回 us (常見的美式鍵盤), 但在 us 模式下, 同樣不能輸入倉頡碼, 情況一樣, 所以我猜右邊的 jp 或 us 模式, 是沒有關係。

求賜教!!

或你們是怎樣在 Gentoo KDE 上輸入倉頡??   :Rolling Eyes: 

謝謝!! 萬分感激!!

----------

